# Worn Boots = Cold Feet



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

My DC boots have ~ 60 good days on them. The only issue I'm really having is very cold feet. I can tell the toe box is packed out as i can wiggle my toes quite a bit. 

I feel like I could get another season out of them if I could just keep my feet warm. 

Any fixes?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

New insoles, thin wool socks, our if sweaty feet isn't an issue thicker smart will phd snowboard socks.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I have medium smart wools..... my boots are always wet inside, so my feet must be sweating. However, I've never had this issue of cold feet, and it sucks.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> I have medium smart wools..... my boots are always wet inside, so my feet must be sweating. However, I've never had this issue of cold feet, and it sucks.


If it's that bad why keep the boots? Time for a new pair bud.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Seems like most the time people have cold feet it's from ill-fitting boots. If they've packed out that much, you might be overtightening themto compensate and in turn cutting off circulation... Just a thought.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Deacon said:


> Seems like most the time people have cold feet it's from ill-fitting boots. If they've packed out that much, you might be overtightening themto compensate and in turn cutting off circulation... Just a thought.


Yes, the circulation thought did come to mind. I thought about maybe going out and trying the boots a bit looser, but as you suggest they're tighter to compensate. 

So fixing the circulation problem would introduce the loose boot problem. Lol..... ya .... probably time for new boots. 

It was worth a shot to make sure. I hate buying gear at this time of year.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a pair of free boots for size 11.5 that are pretty much new.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> I have a pair of free boots for size 11.5 that are pretty much new.


What boots? I'm curious on any story that has the word free boots in it. 

And, thanks for the offer. I'm a size 8.5 to 9 though. 

I really liked these DC Status, or T. Rice now I guess, so I will just grab another pair.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/192345-salomon-f3-0-29-5-11-a.html


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/192345-salomon-f3-0-29-5-11-a.html


I see..... nice guy you are!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Bought new boots..... still... cold feet using smartwool socks (which I've always had several pairs of). 

Loosened boots still cold feet. Foot powder - still cold feet. 

It was just my toes, and under my toe joints. I'd feel like a block of ice was forming under there. Sweat? I don't know....

Dress socks.... fuck... warm feet but by the end of the day my toe tips were sore from hitting the toe of the boot. I'm hoping the boots just need a bit more break in as they only have a few days on them. 

Point is.... dress socks for the win so far.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

pdxrealtor said:


> Bought new boots..... still... cold feet using smartwool socks (which I've always had several pairs of).
> 
> Loosened boots still cold feet. Foot powder - still cold feet.
> 
> ...


That points exactly to restricted circulation. It should get better as they pack out.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Electric heating socks FTW. 25y snowsports with frozen feez, no matter how good or bad the boots fit. Heating socks: toasty nice warm feet alla time, even if riding pow in very cold temps with tight boots.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

If you're getting toe bang, your boots might be too big. But try the slightly thicker socks and heat mold them.

Had the same problem for a while. It can be very subtle. My feet didn't feel pinched or tingly or numb. They just started getting insanely cold, even on 31 degree days.

My bootfitter pointed out that if there is too much pressure on the top of your foot, which is where the arteries run, you can put your hand on your foot above and below the pinch point and feel it's clearly cold immediately after it. I got that fit properly, and problem solved.


----------

